# surprise meeting



## delta (Feb 10, 2010)

hi all when going up the school to give my son a dinner time injection the head pounced and said they had the dsn there for another boy would i like to run through his agreement plan they disagreed with nearly everything i said for ages now when my son is hypo we treat glucose tabs  and he has a biscuit or mini choco bar straight away she said this is wrong, i know that allready but when we tried to do it by the book before( treatment 10min check then treat again or carbs )
it never worked well even though i told them this the head still wrote the plan the way the dsn said. anyway thought i would give it ago there way again at home, last night checked him in bed 3.1 two glucose tabs 10 mins later 3.1 two glucose tabs again 10 mins later 3.1 again so ths time i do it my way 2 glusose tabs and a mini choc bar 10 min later 5.6 point proved! then they were saying that drinking water will not bring his readings down when i know that if he is high and has some water and a wee his sugars drop i know they have been to college and all that but how can you give advice if you have not lived with the condition or looked after someone with it. had enough of writing for now but wait till you hear about our latest clinic visit it's laughable


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2010)

Ohhh - I'm fuming on your behalf!!

I've discovered that it works the same way for F.  If I give her the glucose tabs/orange juice alone she stays low or gets even lower.  If I give the tabs and immediately back it up with a digestive, she goes up.  I don't know why this is, but it's a fact.

My DSN always tells me to give water when F is high.  She told me that if I sit F down with a big glass of water, make her rest and drink it, her sugars should go down.  They do!  She has even been as high as 20 at school before, and I've said I'll come in with the Novorapid, but while I'm walking there could they sit her down with water.  By the time I got there, she was down to 10.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi

When high the water can help flush ketones through if you have ketones but it helps flush the sugar through as well so will bring levels down.

However everyone is different.

Re the hypos :

2 glucose tablets are not enough to treat a hypo which is why the levels aren't going up.    That is only 6 carbs.   You need at least 10 and with a hypo as low as 3.0 then 15 carbs so would need about 5 tablets.  If you used glucotabs they are 4 each so only need 4.    One hypogel isn't enough either as only 10 carbs.

Unfortunately for most kids orange juice or any juice doesn't work quick enough, don't know why but it doesn't.  I know some kids don't like coke or lucozade but they are the best things for hypos.   It is like putting a glucose drip into a vein.    Again all people are different so for some it does work but for most it doesn't.

If you have found what works then great but just be aware that as the children grow hypo treatments will change for some reason.    We can now no longer use hypofit, hypogel, glucotabs, glucose tablets (however many we give).    None of them have any effect, not even later, on Jessica's levels when hypo, its bizarre, but I have heard this else where as well.

The DSN should have contacted you beforehand and gone through your plan at school.   That is so very wrong and underhand of her.   How dare she disagree with the one person who does know what to do, you!!!!

I hope you get this sorted out.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 10, 2010)

i cannot believe what i am reading you are the best person who knows about your son how they dare doing something without contacting you first!!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 10, 2010)

I was always told to have something sugary like glucose tablet followed up by carbs/biscuit. I hope you set them straight as to what works for your son. Not everything works for everyone hence all the different meds out there.... surely they should realise this!


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG how awful!! I'm angry for you.

gem x


----------



## Carynb (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely outrageous that they should tell YOU what to do- can't believe it.
As a nurse I've always known to follow the instant glucose with some longer acting carb and was also told to do this for J- 100mls ribena followed by 2 digestives works a treat for him and there is no way I'd change the regime I know works.
Fuming for you Delta.


----------



## delta (Feb 10, 2010)

Kei said:


> Ohhh - I'm fuming on your behalf!!
> 
> I've discovered that it works the same way for F.  If I give her the glucose tabs/orange juice alone she stays low or gets even lower.  If I give the tabs and immediately back it up with a digestive, she goes up.  I don't know why this is, but it's a fact.
> 
> My DSN always tells me to give water when F is high.  She told me that if I sit F down with a big glass of water, make her rest and drink it, her sugars should go down.  They do!  She has even been as high as 20 at school before, and I've said I'll come in with the Novorapid, but while I'm walking there could they sit her down with water.  By the time I got there, she was down to 10.


thankyou at last i knew i could count on this site it was the way tey there were two dsn's sat there like they knew it allso smug i use to like my sons dsn but since she's now got her own kids bitch!


----------



## delta (Feb 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> When high the water can help flush ketones through if you have ketones but it helps flush the sugar through as well so will bring levels down.
> 
> ...



yea changing things back to the way i know they work thanks for the info i thought his meter was playing up 3.1mmol three times in a row


----------

